# Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli



## VOGULA

Servus,

wir werden dieses Jahr zu fünft wieder nach Norwegen reisen 

Nachdem es letztes Jahr am Stora Lee traumhaft war, werden wir dieses Jahr (21.07 - 28.07) nach Göteborg fliegen und von dort mit nem Mietwagen Richtung Norwegen. 

Dort werden wir über DinTur ein traumhaftes Domizil (samt funkelnagelneuem Boot) am See Øyeren buchen und freuen uns auf tolle (und vor allen Dingen abwechslungsreiche) Angelstunden im See und an der Glomma (fließt direkt hindurch)

Kennt einer von euch vielleicht diesen Abschnitt in Norwegen und weiß interessantes darüber zu berichten?


----------



## realbait

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

Hallo,
Hatte selber nur einen bericht von 1998 auf der Blinker special: Norwegen gelesen über die Glomma. Letztes jahr sind wir auf der reise in den norden an der glomma vorbei gekommen und uns da einige campingplätze angeschaut. Je nach wetterlage sind die bedingungen unterschiedlich. Der wasserstand kann schnell mal sehr hoch werden. Ansonsten generell ein sehr abwächslungsreiches gewässer mit verschiedensten strömungsgeschwindigheiten, tiefen, fischarten. 
Gruß


----------



## VOGULA

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

Danke für die Info... 

Vielleicht bekomm ich ja noch irgendwo im Netz den Artikel zu fassen?


----------



## realbait

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

puhh, glaube ich nicht. Das war ein bericht in der Blinker special"Norwegen". Wenn du Glomma googelst bekommst du aber sicher einige info und ansonstan kannst du einfach mal an campingplätzen via mail mal nach info fragen.
Viel erfolg


----------



## VOGULA

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

So richtig viel hab ich über den Öyeren und die Glomma noch nicht gefunden, aber ich bleib am Ball ;o)


----------



## frank 0815

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

Wie sieht es mit deinem Norwegisch aus ? Könnte dir was in Norwegisch anbieten.
hilsen Frank #h


----------



## Galen

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

An der Glomma war ich im August 08 mehrmals. Unsere "Homebase" allerdings war am See Femund, daher war ich dort nicht jeden Tag angeln.
Die paar Male aber waren super – meine schönsten Äschen kamen aus diesem Fluss, ebenso auch nette Bachforellen dort gefangen!
Empfiehlt sich jedenfalls immer eine Spinnrute & Fliegenrute gleichzeit am Start zu haben so abwechslungsreich das Gewässer ist.

Viel Erfolg dort !


----------



## VOGULA

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

@frank:
Für Infos bin ich immer offen, allerdings ist mein Norwegisch nur sporadisch vorhanden #t

@alle anderen:
Was empfiehlt ihr denn an Ködern, Ruten und Angelmethoden generell an der Glomma und auch am Öyeren. (abgesehen von der Fliegenfischerei, dass hab ich nämlich erst ein Mal gemacht und noch keine Ausrüstung dafür)


----------



## frank 0815

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

Na kanst ja mal schauen wie weit dir die Seiten helfen können. Zumindest sind schöne Bilder bei :m 
http://www.fiskersiden.no/forum/ind...&p=538953&hl=øyeren&fromsearch=1&#entry538953

http://www.fiskersiden.no/forum/index.php?

Wenn du hier bei sok oben rechts nun Glomma oder Øyeren eingibst kommt da einiges zum Vorschein.
hilsen frank #h


----------



## VOGULA

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

Super, Danke! 

Schau ich mir gleich mal an...


----------



## DinTur Matthias

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

soo.....komme gerade wieder vom Öyeren. Puuuhhh...was soll ich sagen....da haben wir ins Klo gegriffen. Erst das historische Niedrigwasser mitbekommen und zum Schluß absolutes Hochwasser ...waren zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort. ABER an den ersten beiden Tagen waren einige bekannte Boote auf dem See...ua. Savage Gear, Fox etc. - und die waren nicht ohne Grund da. Die konnten die Woche zuvor Fische bis 14 kg fangen. Jedes Jahr werden hier wirkliche Riesen an Hechten gefangen. Unser größter Fisch maß immerhin noch 110 cm. Die nagelneuen Boote sind erste Sahne - Linder Arkip 460 mit 40 PS und Bug-E-Motor + Extraboot Linder Fishermen 445 max mit 25 PS. Auf beiden Booten Lowrance X-135. Das Haus lioegt sehr zentral und bis in den äussersten Süden des Sees braucht man gute 20 Minuten - ins Delta etwas weniger.
Wenn Du mehr Infos brauchst schick einfach ne Mail an hoermann@dintur.de

Gruß Andree


----------



## VOGULA

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

Dann müssen wir eben vom 21. - 28.07 alle Fische fangen, die sich jetzt noch nicht von euch überlisten ließen! :q:q:q:q:q:q

Ich ruf morgen mal bei euch durch, um alle Infos zu erhalten!


----------



## VOGULA

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

Wir sind wieder da! 

DANKE DinTur....für diese absolut geile Ziel, tolle Haus, beste Boote und TOP Angelbedingungen!!!!


----------



## daniel_

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*



mistanicegei schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder da!
> 
> DANKE DinTur....für diese absolut geile Ziel, tolle Haus, beste Boote und TOP Angelbedingungen!!!!



Gibt es keinen Reisebericht!?

Gruß
daniel


----------



## Hyde

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

Hallo

wir sind letztes Jahr 10 Tage am Unterlauf der Glomma gewesen. Hauptsächlich haben wir den Bereich zwischen Furuholmen und Sarpsborg beangelt. Sowohl Hauptstrom als auch den Nebenarm. Aber das Wetter der vorigen 3 Wochen war nicht auf unserer Seite. Es hatte ewig viel geregnet, sodass der ansonsten seeartige Flussabschnitt laut Aussage eines Einheimischen rund ein Drittel mehr Wasser hatte. Und wir mussten den Raubfischen in Tiefen um die 20 m nachstellen. Dabei hatten wir nur mäßigen Erfolg.
Im laufe der Woche sank der Wasserstand von Tag zu Tag. An Stellen wo wir am Vortag noch mit dem Boot unterwegs waren, war am nächsten ein Wiese. Dafür wurden die Fänge auch besser. Wir fingen unzählige schöne Hechte, 4 über 110cm, die meisten 80-90cm. Ein paar Zander und die gierigsten Barsche die ich e gesehen habe:q. Die teilweise Köderfische von 20cm inhalierten.

Würde jederzeit wieder hinfahren. Tolles Gewässer, kampfstarke Hechte, super Natur, nette Einheimische.|wavey:


----------



## Telez

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

@Hyde 
Klingt einfach traumhaft für jeden Angler. 
Was habt ihr mit dem Fisch gemacht?


----------



## Hyde

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*



Telez schrieb:


> @Hyde
> Was habt ihr mit dem Fisch gemacht?



einige barsche, sowie 2 kleinere hechte haben wir uns dort gut schmecken lassen. der rest schwimmt wieder

gruß hyde


----------



## marlin2304

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*



daniel_ schrieb:


> Gibt es keinen Reisebericht!?
> 
> Gruß
> daniel




Würde ich auch gerne lesen.


----------



## Storfisker

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

hei mistanicegei
Mensch,das is'n name,musste 11 mal kontrollieren,ob ich's richtig schreibe.haha
ne,sag ma' wohin ihr genau am Øyeren wollt.der is' GROSSSSSSSS!
Fetsund is von mir 130 km 1,5 st.
schade,aal ist dort ausgestorben!


----------



## fishing jones

*AW: Øyeren und Glomma - Süßwasserangeln im Juli*

So dann hole ich den Thread hier mal wieder ans Tageslicht. Ich habe Anfang August für 10 Tage, mit Freunden ne Unterkunft direkt an der Glomma Höhe Spydeberg gebucht.

Boot, Echolot und alles andere ist vorhanden. Die Aussichten laut Fotos des Anbieters sind auch spitze, Haus direkt am Wasser mit Steg. Sind schon heiß wie Frittenfett[emoji119] 

Wir wollen die Glomma von dort aus hoch bis zum Oyeren befischen. Von Spinnfischen, Jiggen, Schleppen & Ansitzen mit Köfi & Wurm soll alles mit dabei sein. Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch evtl. Forelle und Friedfisch.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl. der ganzen kleinen Bäche & Flüsse die dort seitlich in die Glomma münden, ist hier gutes Forellen, Äschenpotential vorhanden?
Wir sieht es mit der Gewässerstruktur aus? Mit welchen Tiefen können wir rechnen? 
Hat jemand nen Link zu ner Tiefenkarte? Habe im Netz nichts gefunden..

Habt ihr eure Hechte eher im Fluss oder im Oyeren ans Band gekriegt?

Über sonstige Tipps und Hinweise freue ich mich sehr.

Petri Dank & Gruß,
Jonas


----------

